

Google patents Classification - qpleple
http://www.freepatentsonline.com/y2015/0178383.html

======
nyamhap
This patent is pretty far reaching as it effectively just encapsulates most of
the machine learning field. So does not seem enforceable (but you never know -
it could take one judge to not understand).

Not sure what Google's main motive behind patenting this is but it's fun to
speculate - I am hoping it's just to protect the ML field against patent
trolls trying to 'weaponize' patents in the field.

